# My Dog Is Peeing Blood



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

My 10 year old spayed sheltie has been peeing blood for the past 2 weeks. Sometimes her urine is very bloody, sometimes not as much. Took her to the vet immediately and he gave her an antibiotic for a UTI, which didn't clear it up. I took her back and he put her on another drug, which also didn't clear it up. Yesterday, both of the vets there gave her a thorough exam and X-rays, but again found nothing wrong. She is eating well and acting normal, just consistently peeing blood. The vets said they could send her to a specialist to scope her urinary tract system, but that it would be very expensive. Me and DH don't know what to do - she acts like she is fine otherwise. Any thoughts, ideas or experiences anyone here could share with me? GoldenMom, I would love your opinion too!


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

In a urinalysis, a determination can be made if there is whole blood cells or hemoglobin in the urine. On a dipstick, both show up as blood. A sediment sample would need to be done. Whole blood would be from the urethrae or bladder, while hemoglobin would be and indication of kidney trouble. I would ask the vet if they did a sediment evaluation on her urine, which would also show if she had crystals (which can for stones), white blood cells (infection), sometimes bacteria can also be seen. If the bleeding is not caused by infection, antibiotics will not clear it up, but may help prevent a secondary infection.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

You might want to have the urine cultured. Some bacterias are very resistant to individual antibiotics. You might have to use another antibiotic and you might need to use it for an extended amount of time.

Another possibility would be a bladder masses (sorry to scare you). Shelties tend to have a higher incidence of these than other breeds. Unfortunately I've diagnosed 2 shelties with these in the last three or four months.

Personally I would continue trying to check this out-perhaps a culture or an ultrasound or a scope, etc. Untreated UTI's can lead to bladder stone formation. If it's a mass, it's better to know now (in my opinion) as there are some medications that can help make the dog comfortable for longer.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you both for the info. Tonight she just started straining to go - starting and stopping in several spots in the yard and passing pure blood. We are taking her into the vet first thing in the morning.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

thoughts and prayers are with you and your sheltie.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

I had a GSD that had the same problem. Blood in the urine that went on for months with no sign of infection. We did a urinalysis, it was negative but we put her on antibiotics anyway. Nothing changed; we did a culture, it came up negative.

We did an ultrasound and found a mass in the kidney/spleen/bladder area. We could not tell where it originated. Biopsy showed the mass to be malignant and there was nothing we could do but keep her comfortable and happy.

Not sure if you can see a mass on an x-ray, can you have an ultrasound done?


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

nduetime said:


> thoughts and prayers are with you and your sheltie.


Thank you very much.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Wolf Flower said:


> I had a GSD that had the same problem. Blood in the urine that went on for months with no sign of infection. We did a urinalysis, it was negative but we put her on antibiotics anyway. Nothing changed; we did a culture, it came up negative.
> 
> We did an ultrasound and found a mass in the kidney/spleen/bladder area. We could not tell where it originated. Biopsy showed the mass to be malignant and there was nothing we could do but keep her comfortable and happy.
> 
> Not sure if you can see a mass on an x-ray, can you have an ultrasound done?


The X-ray didn't show anything. She saw the vet early Saturday morning and he has decided to do an exploreatory surgery Tuesday. I hope we're doing the right thing. At this point I think we are going to get bad news and I'm really worried.

How long did your GSD live after her mass was found?


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

SageLady said:


> How long did your GSD live after her mass was found?


I believe it was about three months. She did quite well and seemed comfortable and happy until she eventually stopped eating. From that point she went downhill fast. She became very thin and when she started looking like she was in pain, we made the decision.

She was a really good dog and I miss her.

Hope your dog doesn't have the same thing mine did. Keep us posted.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Wolf Flower said:


> I believe it was about three months. She did quite well and seemed comfortable and happy until she eventually stopped eating. From that point she went downhill fast. She became very thin and when she started looking like she was in pain, we made the decision.
> 
> She was a really good dog and I miss her.
> 
> Hope your dog doesn't have the same thing mine did. Keep us posted.


Wolf Flower, thank you for the info. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

